#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  SHELL Drilling Course Round I and II Material

## dulang10

Hi everyone,



Does anybody has the SHELL Drilling Course Round I and II materials?

If you do...please share with me..

TQ

mhafizo.vi@gmail.comSee More: SHELL Drilling Course Round I and II Material

----------


## dlynx4real

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anybody has the SHELL Drilling Course Round I and II materials?
> 
> If you do...please share with me..
> 
> TQ
> 
> mhafizo.vi@gmail.com





Please has anyone got the Shell Round 1 PRACTICE questions?  Please share : dlynx4real@gmail.com

Regards
Dlynx

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Please upload this manual

----------


## chuan556

please share this with us* thanks in advance

----------


## Vallinotti

anyone?

----------

